# Best place to buy "GOAT" emblem?



## sharkbite1979 (Nov 25, 2005)

I only found one place that you can get the "GOAT" emblem.

http://www.afterthoughtsauto.com/goat-emblem.html

Is this the only/best place?


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

sharkbite1979 said:


> I only found one place that you can get the "GOAT" emblem.
> 
> http://www.afterthoughtsauto.com/goat-emblem.html
> 
> Is this the only/best place?


Here or make your own here.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

sharkbite1979 said:


> I only found one place that you can get the "GOAT" emblem.
> 
> http://www.afterthoughtsauto.com/goat-emblem.html
> 
> Is this the only/best place?


The only place I have seen them. I have gotten a lot of compliments on it. From mostly older folks that remember the OLD goats.


----------



## sharkbite1979 (Nov 25, 2005)

Cool. Thanks dudes!


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

Order it from afterthoughtsauto.com. These guys are great!


----------



## GTOdean06 (May 21, 2006)

So I was curious how you go about getting the 6.0 emblem off the back without damaging the car or paint in any way??? Also, I only have seen the goat emblems in chrome not black but i guess the chrome would match with the chrome wheels pretty nicely anyway.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

GTOdean06 said:


> So I was curious how you go about getting the 6.0 emblem off the back without damaging the car or paint in any way??? Also, I only have seen the goat emblems in chrome not black but i guess the chrome would match with the chrome wheels pretty nicely anyway.



You can use dental floss or light pound fishing line and just go behind the letters and they pop right off. Clean up the excess glue and your done. Mine were chrome also but I painted them black to go with all the other black accents I have.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

05GOAT said:


> You can use dental floss or light pound fishing line and just go behind the letters and they pop right off. Clean up the excess glue and your done. Mine were chrome also but I painted them black to go with all the other black accents I have.


I've done this several times to remove dealers' nameplates, and it works well.

A little WD-40 should remove any residual adhesive, but I would wash and wax the area afterwards.


----------



## sharkbite1979 (Nov 25, 2005)

So the Pontiac and 6.0 emblems are just glued on? I tried removing badges on my Lightnings and those bastards were bolted on and left quarter inch holes in the body.


----------



## GTOdean06 (May 21, 2006)

Yeah im curious about any holes left behind as well. AND does the goat emblem come with adhesive?? If not what is a good brand to buy??


----------



## takethegoat (Jul 12, 2009)

how did you get it in black, on the website i only see it as chrome.


----------

